# spliting my anubis in my shrimp tank



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

i have a anubis id like to split but its attached to a peice of driftwood in my shrimp tank, ive heard that a freshly split anubis is deadly to shrimp can anyone shed some light on this. The drift wood has a large slate base so the ideal situation would be to do it in tank.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

just take the wood out split it and leave it in a bucket of water for like an hour or two and put it back it.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

where is the best place to split it? do i cut some off were the new shoots are growing?


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

i think so, cut off the piece from the bottom of the rhizome.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You can prune your Anubias inside your shrimp aquarium; I have done it on multiple occasions.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Ive cut mine in the tank before, as well as crypts that some people say are poisonous to shrimp, and havent seen any bad effects, but if ur taking it out to trim it and youre concerned just leave it in a bucket for a while


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

cut between the leaves on a slight angle with an exacto knife. It's really easy once you do it the first time


----------

